# My silver arowana



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hey guys i've had this guy when he was 5 inches long...and now hes is grown to about 13 inches...in like 2 months....growing rapido!...he is in a 6ft tank...and will be placed in a pond later on...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

WOW!! An actual Arowana!! SWEET. In my country, they mean good luck.  My mom's aunt has one. It was frikin' huge!! What's his name?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love this species way more than the red arrowana. Great guy you have there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hey thanx guys...i named him scott...as u can see he has a top built of wood and wire because they jump alot..so i dont wanna take chances and loose him...i wanna get another one..but where to put it..besides tanks..they jump as i mentioned before so gottta make sure its secure...


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice I used to love arowana back in Vietnam my uncles had arapaima that were about 40 inches long. Sadly, I only had a pink scale and jardini.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you always have neat fish to show off!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW. Just.. WOW. He is BIG. xD


----------

